# XML TV guide made easy...Windows



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2017)

EDITED:
Forgot step #1 and the most important as it won't work unless you do this first
Under the VIEW tab in FILE EXPLORER make sure you check the box for HIDDEN FILES and FILE NAME EXTENSIONS






I decided to make this post because it's easier to see it than read the directions...
This is for people that don't wanna pay for tv guide listings.
For ease I only checked this for Emby...and yes it does work well
First go here and create a FREE account
It's a TV Guide site




Go into "Set my Preferences"
Then select the channels you want and add them to your favorites...this can be done later




On your desktop create a new folder
right click





Name that folder "TV Guide" or something easy to recognize.

Now go to this website scroll down and download to stinking download for windows and save it to your newly created "TV Guide" folder.





If you noticed the directions on the website this guide is utterly useless..but if not, lets continue

Go into your newly created "TV Guide" folder and create a new "Text Document" and name it "Run"
Go into "Run" and copy and paste this... Obviously with your newly created zap2it account E-mail and Password
_zap2xml -u YOUREMAIL.COM -p PASSWORD -U -F

Don't forget to save before closing "Run"



_

_Now the really important part..
Rename "Run.TXT" to "Run.BAT" obviously without the ""





Don't worry it'll be okay..just click YES.
now double click the "Run.bat" file you just created.





It's now creating something SPECIAL!





It's a Brand New Tv Guide XML file to be used in such media centers as:
All of Them

Here is how to import this to Emby

Configure Emby Tab
Scroll down to "Live TV"
and click on +ADD by the "Guide Providers" 




now Click "XML TV"
Now on the top line put in the path of your "TV Guide" folder..




Scroll down and click save
Back at the Dashboard scroll down once again to the "Live TV" tab
Click on the 3 vertical dots ans select map channels





And there you go..Your channels are mapped to EMBY.






I'm probably not going to update this unless it's because I did something out of order.

Oh look someone already made a guide for the other stuff you may find interesting.
http://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-create-task-basic-task-wizard_


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 4, 2017)

6/4/2017
EDITED for typo that literally stopped the process of creating the XML file.
It works now Austin.


----------



## ajkarn (Feb 13, 2018)

this is great!  question.  its not actually creating the file.  appears to be doing something but goes away very quickly.  ideas?

thanks in advance


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2018)

Add "pause" to its own line at the end of the batch then run it again to see the error message.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 13, 2018)

It's been awhile since I've done this...
Completely forgot about this thread...
I can look for the problem when I get back home.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2018)

There are quite a few TV listings sites available for free access here in UK
Freeview OSG also free and works well
so never felt the need for this
Thanks tho others will no doubt appreciate it


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 13, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> There are quite a few TV listings sites available for free access here in UK
> Freeview OSG also free and works well
> so never felt the need for this
> Thanks tho others will no doubt appreciate it


Right... We don't get them free over here... The listings are free but nothing works consistently that provides whatever Media center XML files that you would need to schedule recordings for free... Most  are $30-$50 a year.
HDHomerun  only gives you 4 hours of listings for free and without a free way to record.

I actually made this guide because it was easier than driving across town to do it for someone... Lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2018)

Schedules Direct is $25/year.  Never had an issue and they're quick to fix stuff that's reported.

ATSC only provides limited guide information in the stream.  DVB provides complete guide info in the stream.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Schedules Direct is $25/year.  Never had an issue and they're quick to fix stuff that's reported.
> 
> ATSC only provides limited guide information in the stream.  DVB provides complete guide info in the stream.


I'm to cheap for that.. Lol
A few system timers and a little work and an occasional cleanup is worth being free...


----------

